# anyone ever tore their ACL.????



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Why were you anywhere near where someone getting off the lift could hit you?


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Haven't torn an ACL, but I did tear two ligaments in my ankle playing soccer and going to the hospital was the only thing on my mind - so it doesn't sound like you tore anything.

Here's what I'm thinking though, in a year from now, will a few hours of school work matter or the fact that you have a bum knee? I would see a doctor asap instead of asking an online forum, just for the peace of mind.


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

At jack frost pa. There are 2 lifts that go up simultaniously next to each other. I was with my buddy on the left one and a dude was on the right one. Coming off the lift the dude on the right decided to turn left (I don't think he knew what he was doing) just went directly towards me and I had a bumper cars effect between him and my buddy. I fell opposite to the bored rotation. And there went my great day


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

the problem is I'm kinda under a strict federal program at school and I need 100% attendance do pass any of my courses. Sucks but a price to pay for a future.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I tore mine in 2006 skateboarding. The only thing on my mind was "emergency room," and I couldn't put any weight on the leg at all. About 1/3 of people have this response, 1/3 have severe pain/swelling but are able to put weight on it, and 1/3 feel "wobbly," at least until they eat shit and destroy all the rest of their knee ligaments too.

Get checked out ASAP if it's more than "sore." I hope you have insurance. $26,000 for surgery, custom athletic brace, and rehab, and that was in 2006.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds like you just bruised it up. i was in a motorcycle accident in june '09, i broke my patella in half and severed my mcl...after emergency surgery that night i couldnt walk for 4 months, and rehab for 9 months before i was almost 100%...my knee still feels different it doesnt hold me back but its not 100% either. go to a doctor after school, a walk in clinic should be able to tell you if you messed it up or not.


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I bandaged it up. Don't have much pain and no swelling but people often get to u with there own theories. I'll go getting it checked out


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

I have torn my ACL twice, and pretty much knew I had to go to the doc right away. My knee was all over the place, and it sounds like you are getting it checked out so hopefully you will be alright so you can board some more. The next best thing I can add is to get in the gym and strengthen all the muscles around your knee. It will only help you out if something dumb happens again! Good Luck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Like everyone said if you stood on it you'd know instantly it's not right. I have a tear in my MCL and possibly my Meniscus right now all I do is slap the brace on and eat aspirin to get me through the day.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i've torn mine twice also, along with my patella and meniscus in motorcycle accidents. the first time i was actually mis-diagnosed as just brusing my knee. i could walk around fine and everything after a little bit, but i eventually felt every now and then my knee would have this quick shift feeling. almost like it would give for a quick second. after that the docs figured it out. definitely get it looked at. when they found out i tore my acl, they also found that in the past i had torn my meniscus, when the school docs passed it off as a sprain.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like everyone said if you stood on it you'd know instantly it's not right. I have a tear in my MCL and possibly my Meniscus right now all I do is slap the brace on and eat aspirin to get me through the day.


Yep. I was there earlier this year. It's pretty much good to go now after about two months, but it still reminds me to not be a dumbass if I move it suddenly the right (or rather, wrong) way. My meniscus wasn't damaged though, just bruised.


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

I went to the doctor and he told me nothing was wrong with me. Just bruised my knee. Didn't even bother sending me for mri because he strongly feels nothing wrong. I feel a lot better knowing this. Just giving it another weeks rest to hit the slopes!!!


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

kind of random but I just bought myself an ACE knee brace from my local pharmacy - the one with the gel ring around your knee cap - might be helpful as a confidence booster the first few times you ride. Super comfy btw.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

buddy of mine blew out his knee playing football in high school. lost a season to that. last winter, blew out same knee (MCL IIRC) playing pickup basketball (which is one reason I no longer play contact sports). Didn't get it checked out, lost another winter. Re-injured the injury which never had a chance to heal playing softball this summer, finally got to a doctor in October, lost this season, too. Long story shorty don't be a dumbass: get to a doctor ASAP and listen to what he says. Better to lose this season, recover fully for next year and be riding again, than to pull an "Adam" and blow two seasons because you were trying to be the hero


----------

